# Unusual Posts



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

Just in case there are any highly unusual posts by me on the PB in the future, I submit the following as preemptive evidence.







[It might explain some past posts as well. ]


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a sign you keep your house too cold or you don't give your cat enough attention.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

I miss my cats


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 30, 2008)

Cats! Agggggggggggggggg!

Some years ago a parishioner asked me in a Q&A at church. He held to the Gap Theory of Genesis and asked me if it were true that Satan "created" Dinosaurs in the supposed "gap" between Genesis 1:1 and 1:2.

Without missing a beat, a responded with exaggerated emphasis: "NO! Everybody knows he created cats."

[I do NOT hold to the Gap theory but thought it was a pretty good answer from a dog person. BTW, during my treadmill time, my faithful ShiTzu, Mac, lies on the couch watching me, cocks his head, and you would swear he "listens" to the lectures in theology. But of course, he excels in *dog*matics.]


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 30, 2008)

> [I do NOT hold to the Gap theory but thought it was a pretty good answer from a dog person. BTW, during my treadmill time, my faithful ShiTzu, Mac, lies on the couch watching me, cocks his head, and you would swear he "listens" to the lectures in theology. But of course, he excels in dogmatics.]


But I doubt he is properly *cat*echized.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> But of course, he excels in *dog*matics.]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

Brad said:


> But I doubt he is properly *cat*echized.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope he isn't a catabaptist.


----------



## uberkermit (Jul 30, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> I hope he isn't a catabaptist.



More likely a *Cat*holic.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

uberkermit said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > I hope he isn't a catabaptist.
> ...



Beat me to it Uber. I was writing that same response...


----------



## Seb (Jul 30, 2008)

Just another reason to hate cats.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

Seb said:


> Just another reason to hate cats.



Not a fair characterization. That is a totally provoked response.  Everyone knows that the "anti-poke" response in cats is as strong as the "fight or flight" response in humans.


----------



## dcomin (Jul 30, 2008)

It could be worse...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 30, 2008)

Leash your dogmatism!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

dcomin said:


> It could be worse...





But...

Why would someone take a picture instead of grabbing the little rascal off the lap top?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 30, 2008)

dcomin said:


> It could be worse...



That looks *cat*astrophically *cat*aclysmic....even for a dog!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> dcomin said:
> 
> 
> > It could be worse...
> ...



Unless of coarse this is the 21st century version of "the dog ate my homework" ploy.


----------

